# R/I Academy at Waltham PD



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

They still need more people to run the class.

Here's where you can print the application.
http://www.mass.gov/mptc/forms/mptcinserviceapplication.pdf

Scott c:

*Reserve Intermittent*  *Police Academy* * Class Dates* *Start Date:* May  2, 2006 
*End Date: * July 25, 2006
(Week of July 4th off)

* A**pplications* Visit MPTC's site to print an  Application.  *Applications should be faxed to:*
Boylston Academy 
Attention Chris Vanvoohis 
Boylston Fax#: (508) 792-7785

* Class Days* Monday, Tuesdays and Thursdays evenings with some Saturdays.
* Class Hours* Weeknight evenings 6:30 to 9:30 p.m.
Saturdays are full days. *Where* *Waltham Police Academy * 
155 Lexington Street
Waltham, Ma 02452
Academy Phone#: 781-314-3520 * Cost* $ 350.00 payable to Mass Chiefs of Police. * Classes Offered* 

Use of Force 
Incident / Crime Scene Mgnt
Preparation for Patrol
Constitutional Law
Intro to Terrorism
Baton / Prisoner Transport
Criminal Law
Patrol Procedures 
Motor Vehicle Law 
CPR / AED 
Traffic Control / MVA Invest.
Report Writing
Handcuffing / Searching
Drugs
Criminal Law Exam
Drugs
Patrol Procedures / MV Stops
First Responder
Elder Affairs / Child Abuse
Ethics
First Responder
Domestic Violence
Applied Patrol Proc.
Suicide Prevention
Final EXAM
 To learn more about the Reserve Police Academy visit MPTC's web site

*Additional Classes Offered* CPR and First Responder will also be offered 
as an additional elective. If interested in this class please mention at time of application. * Contact* Please contact Sergeant Robillard with any additional Questions: Sergeant Robert Robillard
Training Supervisor

Phone: 781-314-3522
email: [email protected]


----------

